# Considering a 370Z...Let me hear it...good and bad!!



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

I love my TT, a little ticked that there isn't a whole lot available
stateside to mod it, but love the car!! Have an opportunity to get a new 370Z below invoice...lower payments with 332 hp. I actually like the exterior (not as pretty as the TT though) and the interior actually is not plastic like the 350Z. Reminds me of the GTR a bit. 
Funny since I work for Audi...








Any thoughts???


----------



## Sly335i (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Considering a 370Z...Let me hear it...good and bad!! (kevr6)*

Go for it! if you like it DO IT! As soon as i find the right deal on a parnelli jones mustang By Saleen, it's bye bye tt.


----------



## vDubr (Mar 16, 2006)

Not too fond of the design, but it's definitely going to be a solid performer. I say test-drive; if you like it, go for it.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*sad face*


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

I like the new 370Z a lot. How long have you had your TT? If the novelty has truly worn off, and the Z will make you happier, then you know what you have to do.
But it sounds like limited availability of mods (stateside) is what's making you dissatisfied. Is that all that is bothering you? Or are you just smitten with the new Z?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Considering a 370Z...Let me hear it...good and bad!! (kevr6)*

I saw one on the highway the other day. the overall design was actually very nice. I am NOT a fan of Japanese auto design, but the 370, the IS-F and the GTR are very appealing cars. I'd never stray from a German or UK manufacturer but thats me. My only gripe with the 370 is those headlights and taillights will date themselves very quickly. Other than that don't let the custies at the dealership see you driving that thing away! 
Bottom line is you only go around this big crazy world one time, you need to do whatever you gotta do to feel like you grabbed the most outta life.
Jason


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (BMWBig6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMWBig6* »_I like the new 370Z a lot. How long have you had your TT? If the novelty has truly worn off, and the Z will make you happier, then you know what you have to do.
But it sounds like limited availability of mods (stateside) is what's making you dissatisfied. Is that all that is bothering you? Or are you just smitten with the new Z?

I bought my TT in Sept of '07...one of the first batches! I love it but wish there was more available to do to it....like my R32 I used to own! I also have always wanted a rear wheel drive 
sports car! I also can lower my monthly payments by doing this since I have an in w/ Nissan. 
I plan on test driving next week, so I haven't made up my mind yet. I also will end up getting an S4 Avant in two years... so in the mean time something different!

_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_ saw one on the highway the other day. the overall design was actually very nice. I am NOT a fan of Japanese auto design, but the 370, the IS-F and the GTR are very appealing cars. I'd never stray from a German or UK manufacturer but thats me. My only gripe with the 370 is those headlights and taillights will date themselves very quickly. Other than that don't let the custies at the dealership see you driving that thing away!
Bottom line is you only go around this big crazy world one time, you need to do whatever you gotta do to feel like you grabbed the most outta life.


I felt the same way and still have reservations on owning a non Euro. My wife has a TT and I plan on modding it up for her so I will still be in the thick of it. We'll see...
Every person I've spoken to who owns or owned a 350Z loved their car so thought that was a good sign. I actually like the front end, not to sure about the rear of the car. The TT looks sooo much nicer!! But performance for the dollar is my interest right now!
We will see! Thanks for the feedback! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (kevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevr6* »_
I also will end up getting an S4 Avant in two years... 

S4 Avant? Are you moving to Europe? I thought AOA had no plans to import the S4 Avant to the U.S.


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Considering a 370Z...Let me hear it...good and bad!! (kevr6)*

Hey Kev,
Fellow New Englander here..... I am in RI and owned a 350Zroadster but because of winters gave it up because of the rear wheel drive. Other than that I can only say good things about the car I had..Loved it ! I traded it in for a JK 4 door Rubicon and had that for a year and was bored until I saw the TT Roadster and then the hunt was on..I purchased one and have not looked back ..LOVE IT! and because it is my daily driver ...as you know we get quite alot of snow and this vehicle has no problems. There are a few things about the comparison of the TT and Z 1st off I hope your a thin man because the TT has more room in the cabin than the Z did and is not as nicely made or as solid...Just my 2 cents.dont get me wrong I loved the car but I think the TT is a better, more substantial vehicle.


















_Modified by americo11 at 4:05 AM 3/10/2009_


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Considering a 370Z...Let me hear it...good and bad!! (kevr6)*

My 350z went great with snows.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Considering a 370Z...Let me hear it...good and bad!! (kevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevr6* »_Any thoughts???

For me, appearance is a big factor in the enjoyment of a car. The Nissan is not attractive. I would hate to have to look at the thing every time I walked up to it to get in.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Considering a 370Z...Let me hear it...good and bad!! (kevr6)*

Ok, well here we go, I shall start my opinion (rant lol).
The Good
-RWD
-3.7L V6 is a sexy motor, it sounds great without mufflers (I have a buddy with G37)
-The car will be quick
-It does look good, even if its Japanese
-They've made 1000hp+ 350Z
The Bad
-RWD; lol, I like the stability of AWD
-You'll just be another guy with a 370Z, the car will not be rare
-Lesser quality
-If its the same tranny as the G37, your slave cylinder is going to literally explode once you put a new clutch in (It happened to my friend; twice)
-No more VR6 exhaust note
-No more VR6 exhaust note
-Unless the 3.7 is much different than the 3.5, motor does not take a large amount of boost without LOTS of work
-VR6 LOVES boost
-No more VR6 exhaust note
That's my input. I think I was pretty fair, tried to be unbiased haha. Hope you make the best decision for you. Enjoy which ever car you choose.


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

agreed with never oem,i will consider it a downgrade not an upgrade,
i do love RWD i still miss it from the g35 (good)
mega heavy weight car (tt is feather weight)
going turbo? (be ready to spend easy $5000 USD,tt is turbo ready he he)
370 will blend in the streets very quik (tt: wont stop get stares around the streets)
so as you can see meaning 300 and somethin hp,doesnt mean it will be enough to beat a tt either turbo or v6.
i will consider another type of car as a replacement of the tt,my self i been drooling for that new cayman s
if it will be an american car it will be the corvette z06


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*

The biggest thing you need to look at is the massive loss you take in trading your current car in!!! We still have brand new '08 TTs w/ $10k off sticker!! What do you think the value of a used '08 would be








*You have a gorgeous car inside and out that will turn heads for years* a Z will turn heads for 6 months. my '02 TT still gets it.
My guess is your complaint is power. the 3.2 is so ROCK solid and handles mods well you almost need to do it! There finally is an affordable option w/ HUGE power available. Their base kit puts more power to the wheels than the new Z makes at the crank:
*VF Engineering* used to be known only for supercharging. They have stopped supercharging the 3.2s. Here's why:
The SC stgII cars were just over 300whp........so very strong.
The Turbo stgI cars are already 330-340 on 91 and 410 on race!!!
stg II turbo will be 500whp on race gas!
both from VF. since the 3.2 has plenty of low end being as big as it is, running a GT35 (which is quite large) gives huge gains up top. PERFECT in my opinion for all out gains and reliability.

Here is a link!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4214816


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

...........and you won't have to look like Pokeman to have good power.


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

!!Great Feedback from everyone!!
Thanks!
My last 3 cars had the VR so i definitely keep thinking about what i would lose there!! The TT is a better built car for sure!! I will say that the 370Z interior is very close though, if you get a chance to sit in it and feel the surfaces do so...you see! I also thought about how it would be a dime a dozen, but figured the current economy has stopped that a bit. I do plan on getting an Avant...meant to say A4 though. And yes, I do indeed fit in the car but my long legs are what worry me. I was able to get into my TT for about 10k less cause it had 900 miles on it and it was considered a used demo along with employee program, so i am actually ahead of the game on that (like my R32)








I will say my wife doesn't like the major blind spots that exist in the car. I'll probably be test driving tomorrow and I'll let you guys know what i decided to do...
THIS:








Or THIS:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

the latter, but I may be biased. lol


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

M this 1 has made some really strong points as well. If you want monsterous power out of that engine, it can be had. If you ABT kitted it you'd be the mutha funkin man!


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

Well I test drove it and I still am undecided! The car definitely has more power, extremely solid, steering is heavier, pedal feel is heavier,
interior cabin is a pinch narrower, and no fake back seats. Exterior screams all business, not has good looking or exotic looking as the TT. I will be returning to see the final numbers this weekend...that would be the only thing to sway me...lower car payments. Even then it's iffy...leaning toward a *"NO"*...we'll see!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Supercharge the TT; win. You'd be one of the first S/Ced MkII TTs in the US I'm sure. Du it!


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_Supercharge the TT; win. You'd be one of the first S/Ced MkII TTs in the US I'm sure. Du it!

I'd say yes if it came like this... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

come on man, you get the first S/Ced TT in the US and I'll have the first turbo. Win/win


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

I went to take a look at the 370Z yesterday. They had two at my dealer - one at $34k and one at $45k. One was a base sport model - the other a fully loaded touring model. IMO - it looked better in person than in pictures - but I still don't like the overall looks of the car - inside or out.
I think it comes down to what you want out of a car. If it's my daily driver - I place more on the luxury part of the equation as well as utility - and in that aspect - the TTS to me has the Z beat handily. Aside from the inevitable dash-stroker comments i'll get - while the Z has improved in terms of materials and fit and finish - they use some extremely cheap black vinyl on alot of the center tunnel and dash. I still don't understand putting the seat adjustments in the inside part of the bolsters where you can't see them let alone reach them. The steering wheel has a very odd shape to it and the combined gas and water temp gauge look VERY cheap and tacky with the line of LED's. You get better Nav and audio in the Z but that's about the only advantage I see. The rear hatch area is small and shallow and won't carry very much. 
The Z will probably beat the TT in terms of steering feel and overall handling and balance - but honestly - on the street - you'd probably be hard pressed to tell the difference. On the track that would be a different story. If I wanted a car for primarily use on the track - i'd get a Z. Wait - I take that back - i'd get a use Cayman S


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I went to take a look at the 370Z yesterday. They had two at my dealer - one at $34k and one at $45k. One was a base sport model - the other a fully loaded touring model. IMO - it looked better in person than in pictures - but I still don't like the overall looks of the car - inside or out.
I think it comes down to what you want out of a car. If it's my daily driver - I place more on the luxury part of the equation as well as utility - and in that aspect - the TTS to me has the Z beat handily. Aside from the inevitable dash-stroker comments i'll get - while the Z has improved in terms of materials and fit and finish - they use some extremely cheap black vinyl on alot of the center tunnel and dash. I still don't understand putting the seat adjustments in the inside part of the bolsters where you can't see them let alone reach them. The steering wheel has a very odd shape to it and the combined gas and water temp gauge look VERY cheap and tacky with the line of LED's. You get better Nav and audio in the Z but that's about the only advantage I see. The rear hatch area is small and shallow and won't carry very much. 
The Z will probably beat the TT in terms of steering feel and overall handling and balance - but honestly - on the street - you'd probably be hard pressed to tell the difference. On the track that would be a different story. If I wanted a car for primarily use on the track - i'd get a Z. Wait - I take that back - i'd get a use Cayman S 









Good Points!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm driving over there now, I only entertained this due to the lucky connection to get a new 370Z under Invoice...seemed like an opportunity to gain hp and lower costs....so it has to be a great number to get me to say yes!! We'll see...


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (vDubr)*

The 37o is hard to beat... I just cant wait for Audi to bring a quattro turbo TT over without DSG.


_Modified by XM_Rocks at 2:16 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

I bought one...Sport Package Graphite...TT is gone!! Took a week to do, they let me drive it over and over again...thrust!!!! Lower payments so I can lease an Audi under employee program for family vehicle!! I'll miss my TT but my wife has an '02 TT that I'll be tinkering with!! I'll post a pick before I dissappear from this forum!


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

CongratZ! Kev....
Get some pics up when u get a chance!


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (americo11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *americo11* »_CongratZ! Kev....
Get some pics up when u get a chance!

Thanks...
Haven't had a bunch of time for pics. Here is a quick one!


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

CongratZZZZZ Kev... Beautiful Car! Good Luck.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (americo11)*

Wow... just beautiful!
Take some pics of the insturmentation at night when you get a chance.


----------



## cksdayoff (Mar 21, 2008)

beautiful shot of the 370z.
not a fan of some of the design aspects but its not a bad looking car


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (cksdayoff)*

Thanks guys!! I don't think it touches the TT in the looks department but it has this "All Business" presence when your next to it. I also can match all the speeds I pushed the TT around the corners here and this thing is just plain fast! There are things I miss about the TT so once the TTRS is out and a preowned one rolls along I'll be there!!


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (kevr6)*

I've been away!! Stopped back to sell some things! I have a current pic of the Z. I do miss my TT though! My wife's TT is coming along also!!
Here's the 370Z so far!











_Modified by kevr6 at 12:32 PM 12-24-2009_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (kevr6)*

looks bad ass. what all you'd do? how does it feel?


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_looks bad ass. what all you'd do? how does it feel?

Just the basics...Custom wheels, coilovers, swaybar, exhaust, shortshifter w/ knob, and Bluetooth/Navi system enroute for install.
Trying to bring her up to par w/ a TT.


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (kevr6)*

It's nice would not buy one though.


----------



## stuart.colorist (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (The Pretender)*

This has been a cool thread. It's nice to see how non-jealous the TT and TTS owners are. I agree, we all should get the cars we can afford and love getting in to. I have owed Japanese cars all my life until last June 2009 when I bought my TTS. I love and enjoy that car more than any other previous car!
And as far as the driving experience... I'll stick with the germans, probably forever.


----------



## Lucien (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (stuart.colorist)*

I looked at the 370Z and love the design and powerful engine.
But there are couple of downsides:
- Cargo space shallow
- 2 seater only and not much space to put stuff in the back
- Noisy
- RWD in snow/rain compared to Audi AWD
On the plus side it's still available as a manual.
I've heard the TT '11 would be slightly updated and I hope the manual comes back.


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (Lucien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucien* »_I looked at the 370Z and love the design and powerful engine.
But there are couple of downsides:
- Cargo space shallow
- 2 seater only and not much space to put stuff in the back
- Noisy
- RWD in snow/rain compared to Audi AWD
On the plus side it's still available as a manual.
I've heard the TT '11 would be slightly updated and I hope the manual comes back.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but NA is not getting a manual for any TT. I had a nice chat with a few people from corporate while I was at the press conferences at LA. Sucks... Lack of sales are to blame. There will be a minor facelift come 2011 MY though.


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (353S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *353S* »_
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but NA is not getting a manual for any TT. I had a nice chat with a few people from corporate while I was at the press conferences at LA. Sucks... Lack of sales are to blame. There will be a minor facelift come 2011 MY though.

That's one of the reasons I went with the Z. I wish they would get past this DSG kick! I really wish for the TTRS... (used) but that looks unlikely now!











_Modified by kevr6 at 9:07 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

That Z is beautiful. Enjoy.
I disagree about the DSG. It's a great transmission, and Audi needs to push it in their non-sport models. The more people that experience it, the more demand there will be for these types of gearboxes. They will replace traditional automatics, and that's a good thing.
I love my 6sp GTI, but flipping the S-tronic paddles is just as fun.


----------



## Lucien (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

I haven't driven the S-tronic but I'm sure shifting is a lot faster.
However I don't think you can beat the feel of a manual + clutch.
I still hope Audi would offer a TT manual again. They do offer it for the A5 so why not TT. I also wonder how Audi positions the TT vs the A5 since they have now about the same price.


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_That Z is beautiful. Enjoy.
I disagree about the DSG. It's a great transmission, and Audi needs to push it in their non-sport models. The more people that experience it, the more demand there will be for these types of gearboxes. They will replace traditional automatics, and that's a good thing.
I love my 6sp GTI, but flipping the S-tronic paddles is just as fun.

I see problems arise every now and then with them is all. PLus can't replace the fun of a manual!


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

Dam double post from my phone!










_Modified by kevr6 at 9:54 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (kevr6)*

....but you SURE can replace the PITA a manual in traffic can be!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (kevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevr6* »_
I see problems arise every now and then with them is all. PLus can't replace the fun of a manual!









I'm not gonna be the one to claim that traditional manuals aren't fun. But I will be the one to defend the DSG as a truly enjoyable alternative. My hope is that it replaces automatics. In a world with only one transmission option...I think the DSG is the logical winner.


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_
I'm not gonna be the one to claim that traditional manuals aren't fun. But I will be the one to defend the DSG as a truly enjoyable alternative. My hope is that it replaces automatics. In a world with only one transmission option...I think the DSG is the logical winner.

No need to defend it. I like the transmission! Just prefer manual for fun factor is all. DSG or Stronic is much faster then a human is so it makes sense for racing applications. I hated the way the R-tronic shifted in the R8 at track speeds and wished they used a beefed up DSG instead. In the future!
As for the other above post...WHAT????


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_
I'm not gonna be the one to claim that traditional manuals aren't fun. But I will be the one to defend the DSG as a truly enjoyable alternative. My hope is that it replaces automatics. In a world with only one transmission option...I think the DSG is the logical winner.

No need to defend it. I like the transmission! Just prefer manual for fun factor is all. DSG or Stronic is much faster then a human is so it makes sense for racing applications. I hated the way the R-tronic shifted in the R8 at track speeds and wished they used a beefed up DSG instead. In the future!
As for the other above post...WHAT????


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I agree about the R8. Shifts are slow and rough. It seems that most current supercars are going the DSG route (all new Ferrari's), so I presume the next R8 (if there is one) will also.


----------



## .:R32DBP (May 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if you dont mind me asking how much did you get the car for. and what does it have. looks like you got the sport package


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (.:R32DBP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R32DBP* »_if you dont mind me asking how much did you get the car for. and what does it have. looks like you got the sport package

Yes, It's the sport package. It was right at 30k. I've gotten my own Nav to install so no need for touring package for me.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kevr6)*

That is a beautiful car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The best and most fun car is the one you feel its is. So if this is what makes you happy, then its the best car.
Just my 2c.


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

From the dead with current pic of my 370z.

















Still planning on buying a TTRS next. I have driven two of them so far and love the car!!

Sent from my EVO4g via Tapatalk App


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

i thought about getting a 370z before getting my tt. no matter how small the tt is , it still has 4 seats compared to the 370. the awd definetly made my choice easier since i liked to go snowboarding, so it really depends on what you wanna do with it


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

xBassi said:


> i thought about getting a 370z before getting my tt. no matter how small the tt is , it still has 4 seats compared to the 370. the awd definetly made my choice easier since i liked to go snowboarding, so it really depends on what you wanna do with it


I know. I do miss that a little. My wife's TT also reminds me of that. TTRS will be in my garage at some point!!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Car looks sweet cant wait to see your RS. :thumbup:


----------



## Riz1 (Aug 11, 2011)

I really like the look of the 370Z, especially the Nismo version. I would like to test drive one but haven't been able to so far. It looks very agressive, probable a more fun car than the GTR at more sane speeds.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

*I considered the 370Z too*

I just put a deposit on a TT yesterday. It took 4 months of soul searching and countless visits to dealers to finally decide on purchasing the TT. Then, another month deciding on the color. With all of that effort, I decided on Brilliant Black. LOL. Oh well.

But, it only took me 1/2 hour to consider the 370Z a poor choice for me. I love the incredible excelleration, the engine note and the interior. However, during the test drive I couldn't even have a conversation with the sales person next to me without having to raise my voice. Engine noise? NO. Road noise. Horrible, excrutiating road noise. It was if the tires were right next to my ears. I was very upset that such a fine looking vehicle sounded so aweful. Perhaps with different tires the noise could be reduced, but I just could't buy the car without knowing if it would really help.

For a daily driver, TT without a doubt. For a quick run around town when the mood hits and you're wealthy enough to have a different car as a daily driver: 370Z.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

That Z is pretty awesome.

BTW did your insurance go up?
I was quoted a bit higher comparing a Z to my TTS
I was told AWD vs RWD is the reason?


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

OrangeA4 said:


> That Z is pretty awesome.
> 
> BTW did your insurance go up?
> I was quoted a bit higher comparing a Z to my TTS
> I was told AWD vs RWD is the reason?


My insurance went down when moving from the TT to the Z. The Z is faster but the TT is harder to repair with the space frame and the cost of parts. My car payment and insurance both dropped!! :laugh:
So far I'm at 40k miles with not one single issue!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Nice Car, but I Greatly prefer the TT. Guess I am getting old because all those mods scream Rice to me.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Nice Car, but I Greatly prefer the TT. Guess I am getting old because all those mods scream Rice to me.


Heheh. Funny, huh? My hatred of Japanese vehicle design has been growing steadily as I get older. It's catching up with my hatred of American vehicle design.  Pontiac Aztec? 

- Jeremy -


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

- Jeremy - said:


> Heheh. Funny, huh? My hatred of Japanese vehicle design has been growing steadily as I get older. It's catching up with my hatred of American vehicle design.  Pontiac Aztec?
> 
> - Jeremy -


I work for an Audi dealer in service and the crap problems I see these cars having right when they are delivered new and straight through ownership has opened my eyes to other manufacturers. 
The new Q5 will requires EGR clean out every 17k which entails engine drop!! All the new Audis let oil by upwards of a Qt every thousand miles. A8 trunks will definately stop working multiple times before warr expiration. A7 heads up display rattles all the time and every time you have to work on it the windshield needs to be removed. (picture that out of warr) The 2.0 oil filter housing was put in a position that allows the seal to flop over. (stupid location) The power steering lines on the new A4 were not made strong enough (constantly replaced). The crankcase breather valves will definately fail, hence extended coverage by Audi. All the Audi's are going leak oil!! There are constant software updates for the new vehicles. The CVT transmission is the biggest piece of crap ever! They all break early! The variable intake flap motors all break early! The list goes on and on... 
I love how these cars drive at their limits but how often can you experience that on public roads.

The upkeep for these cars is crazy!! So comments about how one "Hates" non German manufacturers make me laugh!! Those people are generally clueless about the industry and the red tape Audi really stands for.
I still want a TTRS of course, but I know what I'm getting into based on my last TT I owned and the current TT in my garage.


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

- Jeremy - said:


> Heheh. Funny, huh? My hatred of Japanese vehicle design has been growing steadily as I get older. It's catching up with my hatred of American vehicle design.  Pontiac Aztec?
> 
> - Jeremy -





GERMANCARMAN said:


> Nice Car, but I Greatly prefer the TT. Guess I am getting old because all those mods scream Rice to me.


Putting a bodykit and spoiler on is rice!! Then the TTRS comes stock riced out! Porsche GT3 is also riced out with it's huge spoiler and staggered wheels! 
Alot of people really don't know what Rice stands for. Unfortunately those people get to post on forums like they know what they are talking about. Dumbass


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

kevr6 said:


> I work for an Audi dealer in service and the crap problems I see these cars having right when they are delivered new and straight through ownership has opened my eyes to other manufacturers.
> The new Q5 will requires EGR clean out every 17k which entails engine drop!! All the new Audis let oil by upwards of a Qt every thousand miles. A8 trunks will definately stop working multiple times before warr expiration. A7 heads up display rattles all the time and every time you have to work on it the windshield needs to be removed. (picture that out of warr) The 2.0 oil filter housing was put in a position that allows the seal to flop over. (stupid location) The power steering lines on the new A4 were not made strong enough (constantly replaced). The crankcase breather valves will definately fail, hence extended coverage by Audi. All the Audi's are going leak oil!! There are constant software updates for the new vehicles. The CVT transmission is the biggest piece of crap ever! They all break early! The variable intake flap motors all break early! The list goes on and on...
> I love how these cars drive at their limits but how often can you experience that on public roads.
> 
> ...


This is why when I started looking at Audi I had already put money in my budget to buy an extended warranty along with Audi care. I have everything they offered except for that key replacement stuff. Granted, I'll still be spending more time at the dealer with my TT than I did with my Acura, but I can honestly say that the TT is such a fine car when it's running that I just don't give a damn about its imperfections.


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

MoreGooderTT said:


> This is why when I started looking at Audi I had already put money in my budget to buy an extended warranty along with Audi care. I have everything they offered except for that key replacement stuff. Granted, I'll still be spending more time at the dealer with my TT than I did with my Acura, but I can honestly say that the TT is such a fine car when it's running that I just don't give a damn about its imperfections.


You absolutely have to buy an extended warranty! I tell my customers that all the time! You lack of concern about the imperfections keeps me employed!! 
Of course the TT door lock issue is starting to pop up on the current body car. This may be resolved 
before you start having the problem! 
The TT actually is one of Audi's best and most reliable car. Very close to the VW product! You should be good.


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

370z...maybe just a poser...

http://www.autoguide.com/manufacturer/nissan/2011-nissan-370z-nismo-review-video-1576.html


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

*sigh*
If the 370Z wasn't so damned noisy I'd have one of those in my garage rather than the TT to be honest.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

kevr6 said:


> Putting a bodykit and spoiler on is rice!! Then the TTRS comes stock riced out! Porsche GT3 is also riced out with it's huge spoiler and staggered wheels!
> Alot of people really don't know what Rice stands for. Unfortunately those people get to post on forums like they know what they are talking about. Dumbass


There's a big difference between OEM quality styling and aftermarket kits / spoilers. I'm in agreement that as a general rule, aftermarket bodykits make the car look cheap / boy-racer.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Marty said:


> There's a big difference between OEM quality styling and aftermarket kits / spoilers. I'm in agreement that as a general rule, aftermarket bodykits make the car look cheap / boy-racer.


Exactly my point and who the flip do you think you are calling a dumb-a$$, love the internet tough guys. My opinion of Rice and yours do not have to be the same, obviously they are not. I did say I must be showing my age, I personally like cars stock for the most part, at least on the outside. I absolutely hate after-market spoilers and body kits, thats just my opinion. Also as a prior P-Car owner please do not compare the 370z to them, that is ridiculous.

For what it is worth I think your car is a Great Looking car and I have nothing against Nissan or other brands, I own a Shelby Mustang. I just think the body kit and spoiler went one step to far for my tastes, still an awesome machine.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

MoreGooderTT said:


> *sigh*
> If the 370Z wasn't so damned noisy I'd have one of those in my garage rather than the TT to be honest.


Ya but you wouldn't be able get NEAR any snow with one of them. Been there.


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

Fissues said:


> Ya but you wouldn't be able get NEAR any snow with one of them. Been there.


It wasn't that bad in the snow. Of course it's no front drive mostly Haldex set up. But it wasn't that bad. 

I will never go back to FWD, AWD or RWD from now on.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine was horrifying. I once found it down the street. It slid down a very slight, snow covered hill, all by itself. Never again.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

kevr6 said:


> ... All the Audi's are going leak oil!!...


I can't speak for any of the other problems that you mention but I've had three a4's and now the TTS. My last A4 (an '09) burned about a quart of oil ever 5k miles. None of the other needed any between changes. My TTS is at around 4k miles and no oil needed so far.

So while it is true that some Audis do go through oil at an excessive rate, many apparently don't and it's never been a problem for me.

However my first a4 had the 1.8t engine and that car had some weird issues. It was a manual and every so often the car would make a very strange and loud moaning sound when starting off in first gear. My dealer never did manage to determine the cause... but they punished me by keeping my car over night and making me drive a Camry.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

kevr6 said:


> I work for an Audi dealer in service and the crap problems I see these cars having right when they are delivered new and straight through ownership has opened my eyes to other manufacturers.
> The new Q5 will requires EGR clean out every 17k which entails engine drop!! All the new Audis let oil by upwards of a Qt every thousand miles. A8 trunks will definately stop working multiple times before warr expiration. A7 heads up display rattles all the time and every time you have to work on it the windshield needs to be removed. (picture that out of warr) The 2.0 oil filter housing was put in a position that allows the seal to flop over. (stupid location) The power steering lines on the new A4 were not made strong enough (constantly replaced). The crankcase breather valves will definately fail, hence extended coverage by Audi. All the Audi's are going leak oil!! There are constant software updates for the new vehicles. The CVT transmission is the biggest piece of crap ever! They all break early! The variable intake flap motors all break early! The list goes on and on...
> I love how these cars drive at their limits but how often can you experience that on public roads.
> 
> ...


First, I never said anything about the reliability of Japanese cars. I only mentioned how ugly they are.

Second, your view is tainted. The purpose of working in a repair shop is to repair problems. So it stands to reason that the only things you see are problems. You can't say ALL Audis have problems; only the ones you see because that's the nature of your job.

Either way, Japanese cars are traditionally more reliable than anything else. So I can't fault you there 

- Jeremy -


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

- Jeremy - said:


> First, I never said anything about the reliability of Japanese cars. I only mentioned how ugly they are.
> 
> Second, your view is tainted. The purpose of working in a repair shop is to repair problems. So it stands to reason that the only things you see are problems. You can't say ALL Audis have problems; only the ones you see because that's the nature of your job.
> 
> ...


 I'm referring to all the admitted updates, RVUs, Campaigns to new cars from the manufacturer which is indeed for all the vehicles until changes are made to the assembly line. Dude, I love these cars but it's not the same company any more. 
I'm still wanting a TTRS though!


----------

